# Hymer RCD location



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there,

Can anyone tell me where the residual current device (RCD) is situated on a 2007 Hymer A Class B544SL? The cable from the plug goes to a control/fuse box (a big blue box) situated next to the house battery in the underfloor storage area. Is it somewhere round there?

Thanks for any help,
Pugwash.


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pugwash

Ours (new Hymer A class B614SL) is next to the Truma water heater, under the wardrobe.

B


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*RCD location*

Thanks Barry - I've had a look there but I can't see it. Nothing in there except things associated with the Truma. As far as I can see the cable from the plug heads across the van but it disappears in the floor. In the 544 the Truma is at the back - not in line between the plug and the control box in the kerbside locker.

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pugwash
Mine on a 2005 is under the seat that is in front of the kitchen, were the seat belts are.

Hope that helps

Steve


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*544 RCD*

Thanks Steve. I've just looked under the seat as you decsribed and there it is. At least it looks like an RCD! I did a Google search on the markings it has and its from the Czech Republic. Unfortunately my linguistic skills don't extend to that part of the world! It could be an MCB but I'm pretty sure it an RCD.

Thanks again for your help.
Regards,
Pugwash.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Pugwash, type it in Here for translation...

Johnny F


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Language link*

Thanks for the link Johnny.

Pugwash.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I was'nt aware that Hymer's were/are fitted with an RCD. The 240V inlet on my 644 is connected directly to a miniature consumer unit under the wardrobe & contains two circuit breakers. Is that it ?

TIA Dave.


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*RCD*

Hi Dave,

I suspect the miniature circuit breakers you're looking at are actually RCDs. If there are two of them joined together they're probably RCDs.

I may be wrong but I think it's a requirement that motorhomes (and caravans) are fitted with RCDs.

Anyone else know the answer to this?

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Pugwash.

They are joined together :3dblob3: I'll have to have a closer look.

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*RCD*

Hi Dave,

You were absolutely right - they are MCBs. There is no RCD fitted. I find this amazing on a 2007 vehicle of any price, nevermind one as expensive as this. This is a serious safety issue and as far as I know almost all (if not all) other European makes have RCDs fitted as standard - as they should.

Regardless of whether its a requirement of the regulations in the country of registration or not I personally wouldn't connect a motorhome to the mains without an RCD in the circuit.

Are all Hymers like this or have they forgotten to fit one to this 544?

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pugwash
I think you will find the Germans are more relaxed about electrical fittings in MH and don't consider in necessary to fit RCBs. e.g. have you noticed there is a 230v socket in the washroom ?

Steve F


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Bathroom 230v*

This gets worse! 230v socket in the bathroom!! And no RCD!!!

I wonder how many would-be return customers Hymer looses?

What are the UK regs regarding this? After all, this is a UK spec motorhome...

Pugwash.


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*RCD*

Hi all,

(Steve: I'm relieved to say there's no 240 outlet in the bathroom on this (2007) B544SL. If there had been I would have removed it).

I have now fitted an RCD to the vehicle - something which should be done at the factory in my opinion. I'm surprised it's legal to not fit one. (If it is).

If anyone has a 240V outlet in the bathroom of their motorhome and there is no RCD fitted I'd strongly recommend you either disconnect or remove the bathroom outlet, or fit an RCD to the vehicle, or preferably both.

This is serious stuff. If you connect with 240v without the protection of an RCD when you're wet you will probably die.

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: RCD*



Pugwash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> (Steve: I'm relieved to say there's no 240 outlet in the bathroom on this (2007) B544SL. If there had been I would have removed it).
> 
> ...


The UK wiring regs for caravans which includes motorcaravans require not only an rcd but all the mcbs should be double pole. This quote from a commentary TLC's electricians guide

4. - Protection by automatic disconnection (as for all other installations) but using double pole MCBs to disconnect all live conductors, together with a double pole RCD complying with BS 4293, BS EN 61008-1 or BS EN 61009-1 with an operating current of 30 mA and means of isolating the complete caravan installation must be used.

How many UK vans use double pole MCBs I wonder?

The requirements for electricity at or near showers are as for showers in the home but I doubt that all meet the requirements.


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*RCDs*

Thanks for clarifying that Frank. I don't live in the UK and I was unsure of the regs, but I expected an RCD might be a requirement. How are Hymer getting away with not fitting one? It did have a double pole MCB but that's all. I've now fitted a RCD. Could Hymer claim that it's the user's responsibility to have an RCD in the supply lead? Would that meet the regs?

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

*No RCD in Brand new Frankia motorhome!*

mmmh!!!

Just noticed that my new Frankia motorhome is not equipped with an RCD device, it only has one double pole 16A MCB & the 220vAC distribution connections are made with push-on spade connectors that are not insulated and the L & N & E connectors are just millimeters apart - shocking!!!!

So the 220vAC installation in my German Frankia is well below the standard that I expected

Looking now into getting it rewired with more suitable protection!

I think it would be worth anyone with a German motorhome to check if they have RCD's fitted!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

zoro said:


> Hi Pugwash
> I think you will find the Germans are more relaxed about electrical fittings in MH and don't consider in necessary to fit RCBs. e.g. have you noticed there is a 230v socket in the washroom ?
> 
> Steve F


I was looking at a Euramobil at the weekend,with a view to purchase and it also has a 13a socket in the washroom above the sink!!!


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Burstner don't fit RCDs either. Not good enough!


----------



## garye14 (Feb 6, 2006)

It was one of the first jobs I undertook when we got our Euramobil.

G.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My 2007 Hymer VAN 522 does not have a RCD fitted to the mains switch board.
I am happy with that.

I have fitted one to the bollard hook-up end of my cable. That way I protect everything from the bollard, through the trailing lead and the van.

It is a similar arrangement to that used on virtually all New Zealand motorhomes.

No RCD in the van, RCD at the far end of the cable where it plugs into the hook-up socket.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*RCD*

Hi Pippin,

What type of RCD do you use at the bollard end??

Would you mind posting details please?

We have a 2008 B544SL ( NO Rcd) - a bit strange as our 2005 import had one.

cheers

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Either one of these:

http://cpc.farnell.com/PL02597/electrical-lighting-security/product.us0?sku=jojo-521935

or the one I have, like all the NZ ones, is this:

http://cpc.farnell.com/PLH65/electrical-lighting-security/product.us0?sku=powerbreaker-j62

It comes with a tube of sealant so that you can make really watertight joints into it.

If I remember rightly, the input end comes with about a foot of wire fitted, the other has none so you can connect your own. Very easily rewirable.

I never trust the RCD in the bollard. They are not often accessible so that one can test it before connection.

I test mine every time I connect up, takes seconds and is such an obvious thing to do.

It is not easy/convenient/rememberable to test the one inside the van every time as they are generally tucked away.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*RCD*

Pippin - thanks for the update - i think i will be ordering soon.

Regards

Dave


----------

